# foam latex mask HELP!



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Grease paint for what?


----------



## Truancy89 (Sep 4, 2010)

The mask is unpainted and it's an almost flesh like beige. but it needs more color either way


----------



## Truancy89 (Sep 4, 2010)

did I not mention its a prosthetic? lol sorry


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Ah, that helps!

Greasepaint from Lord Grimley's site. Just checked out that site today & remembered it was there.


----------



## Truancy89 (Sep 4, 2010)

thats just it though. I cant get it. I only have water based makeup and i dont want to risk using it if its going to mess up the latex


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

My suggestion in another thread, not that I've tried this but, was to add some acrylic paint to latex & paint the mask with that.

Like I said, I've not tried this method, I just read it somewhere & it made sense to me.

Hopefully someone w/some experience in this will reply. Good luck!


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

I always use acrylics , the grease paint I tried would smear easily. Here's a pic from 2008 .


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

Have you looked for rubber mask grease paint? That would be your best bet for painting the mask.
You can also use alcohol based paints or water based, but using latex based paints can damage the quality of the foam.

Rubber mask paint: http://www.fxwarehouse.info/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=FW&Category_Code=RMG

Water based makeup will work just fine if you cannot purchase rubber mask grease paint. If you can buy the grease paint, be sure to get the setting powder as well. You need it to keep the paint in place.


----------



## Truancy89 (Sep 4, 2010)

dogman, any suggestions on using the water based. its all I have and i cant get the mask paint so its my only shot really....either that or go at it looking stupid and unpainted


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

The pros don't use greasepaint, they use PAX paint.

PAX paint is a combo of acrylic paint and surgical adhesive. You paint the mask just to the edges, leaving 1/8 of an inch or so unpainted. After it is on, you apply more PAX paint to the edges and your skin to blend it in (it's okay, PAX paint is used on bare skin all the time, it is how they did Mystique in the X-men films).

You can buy PAX paint, especially the non-tacky kind, at fxwarehouse.com. If you use it, make sure you get a good remover like the Agent-X fxwarehouse sells.

If you can't order, use craft acrylic paint on the mask as suggested by Sychoclown, then blend it in to your skin with a coating of makeup on both mask and you.

For good makeup, get the Ben Nye color wheels (or solid colors, whatever you need) and setting powder, also from fxwarehouse.com, it is simply the best on the market.

I ain't no salesman, just an extremely satisfied customer will a lot of years playin' with this stuff.


----------

